# Packages again sorry!!!



## SusanHunter08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi

My husband has recieved offer of £48000 per month (inc housing, med ins etc..). Myself and our two kids (6,11) will join him in a few months. I am also a professional and will work, but I would like to settle kids first. 

My husband will be located in Abu dhabi but we would like to live in dubai - can anyone suggest best location for schools and commuting? What schools should I be applying for? Does this package sound do'able for covering accom, living expenses & schools for the period I am not working.

Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks 

Susan


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Honestly? It will be tight. Presuming you want to live in a three bedroom villa, you're looking at 350,000 Dirhams a year (paid upfront, plus agency fee, plus security bond). Your kids are the same age as mine and their fees amount to 89K a year. (Not the most expensive school, but not the cheapest, either). This will be about 36K a month before you've even bought groceries or paid your DEWA bill. (3000 Dirhams a month on average in a villa). If you live in an apartment or if you're lucky enough to find a nice 3 bed in the Springs, this will keep your costs down, but in my opinion it would still be tight. Emirates Hills (Lakes/Meadows/Springs) might be your best bet in regards to villas and Discovery Gardens/Marina may be best for apartments. But it will still be a hike as the traffic towards Abu Dhabi in the mornings is a bit chaotic. Schools you can't really be too picky with, especially for your 6 year old. It also depends on what curriculum you're after. You could try Dubai British School, Emirates International School, Wellington International School, Regent International School, Dubai International Academy. These are all easily accessible to Springs/Meadows etc. and they all have websites. Best of luck to you. Sorry if I sound negative, it's just the way things are.


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree. It won't be fun to commute, and to live in Jumierah Beach Residences (JBR), or the marina, most 3 bedroom condos are from 250 to 350 per year. I would also strongly recommend a condo versus a villa, but that's just my opinion, and the JBR / Palm area are almost exclusively brits/ aussies / americans, so you can meet alot of people or families that you can hang out with.

JBR has more retail than the palm, but the palm isn't close to being done yet, and it's an awesome location.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Your can also try finding an apartment in JLT (Jumeriah Lake Towers) where rents are not as steep yet. But it is a big construction site. You can find a 3BR apartment for something close to 250-260 but the apartments are really small and I hate going round and round in circles. When everything is completed in JLT the traffic will be really chaotic. If you are thinking of saving costs you may even thinking of renting something in Bur Dubai etc where rents are low but the commute is pathetic.


----------



## jordandvdj (Oct 4, 2008)

_My husband has recieved offer of £48000 per month (inc housing, med ins etc..). Myself and our two kids (6,11) will join him in a few months. I am also a professional and will work, but I would like to settle kids first._

Do you mean 48k aed plus housing and medical. 

I can give you lots of detail and options if you clarify this. what about a car and fuel. also where in abu dhabi will husband work. let me know will give you some advice.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

jordandvdj said:


> _My husband has recieved offer of £48000 per month (inc housing, med ins etc..). Myself and our two kids (6,11) will join him in a few months. I am also a professional and will work, but I would like to settle kids first._
> 
> Do you mean 48k aed plus housing and medical.
> 
> I can give you lots of detail and options if you clarify this. what about a car and fuel. also where in abu dhabi will husband work. let me know will give you some advice.


Pretty sure she means 48K Dirhams including housing etc, not PLUS housing etc.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

lol if its 48,000 pounds a month, she is set.


----------



## jordandvdj (Oct 4, 2008)

*hmmm*

It says alot when we question if almost 90,000 sterling tax free is a livable wage!!!!!!

The 2 big issues are school fees and housing. 

Cars and fuel are relatively cheap, you can pick up a brand new V6 3 litre Ford Escape 4 by 4 for 11,000 pounds. 

You could get a three bed apartment in TECOM or JLT for less than 200k.

Schools you have to plan on paying 100k for the year.

If you were planning on a top end V8 Land Rover and a Sea View in the Marina then you will be dissappointed unless you have good information on what you expect to be able to earn.

Are you clearing 1000 pounds a week - free money after cars, fuel, housing, bills, insurance, groceries, fees and any regular payments back home.

Seems little point to go home empty handed after 3 or 5 years.

Is the gratuity as per labour law or better? If you do not do 3 years you only get 7 days pay per year. If you do 3 to 5 you only get 14 days per year. only after 5 do you get full whack.

Is there performance pay?

Dubai does not need to be expensive but unless it is a career boost for the future you need to think carefully. 

I know lots of people who just have credit card bills and watch alot of tv.


----------



## vhy (Sep 2, 2008)

am i getting her wrong? 48000 pounds per month? Thats tons of money....or is the annual salary?


----------



## SusanHunter08 (Oct 4, 2008)

jordandvdj said:


> _My husband has recieved offer of 48000 per month (inc housing, med ins etc..). Myself and our two kids (6,11) will join him in a few months. I am also a professional and will work, but I would like to settle kids first._
> 
> Do you mean 48k aed plus housing and medical.
> 
> I can give you lots of detail and options if you clarify this. what about a car and fuel. also where in abu dhabi will husband work. let me know will give you some advice.


Hi 

Thanks for replying, the £ sign was habit! its 48000AEd per month apologies for the confusion.

Some people have recommended an apartment rather than a villa? Not sure where in Abudhabi but a friend suggested Dubai marina would be quite close, not sure if that is a family environment?? again any advise would be appreciated!


----------



## SusanHunter08 (Oct 4, 2008)

jordandvdj said:


> _My husband has recieved offer of £48000 per month (inc housing, med ins etc..). Myself and our two kids (6,11) will join him in a few months. I am also a professional and will work, but I would like to settle kids first._
> 
> Do you mean 48k aed plus housing and medical.
> 
> I can give you lots of detail and options if you clarify this. what about a car and fuel. also where in abu dhabi will husband work. let me know will give you some advice.


48 AED per month all inclusive - does this sound on the tight side!


----------



## SusanHunter08 (Oct 4, 2008)

flossie said:


> Honestly? It will be tight. Presuming you want to live in a three bedroom villa, you're looking at 350,000 Dirhams a year (paid upfront, plus agency fee, plus security bond). Your kids are the same age as mine and their fees amount to 89K a year. (Not the most expensive school, but not the cheapest, either). This will be about 36K a month before you've even bought groceries or paid your DEWA bill. (3000 Dirhams a month on average in a villa). If you live in an apartment or if you're lucky enough to find a nice 3 bed in the Springs, this will keep your costs down, but in my opinion it would still be tight. Emirates Hills (Lakes/Meadows/Springs) might be your best bet in regards to villas and Discovery Gardens/Marina may be best for apartments. But it will still be a hike as the traffic towards Abu Dhabi in the mornings is a bit chaotic. Schools you can't really be too picky with, especially for your 6 year old. It also depends on what curriculum you're after. You could try Dubai British School, Emirates International School, Wellington International School, Regent International School, Dubai International Academy. These are all easily accessible to Springs/Meadows etc. and they all have websites. Best of luck to you. Sorry if I sound negative, it's just the way things are.


Hi Flossie

Thanks for replying, I appreciate your honesty. Can you provide any advice on how couples manage childcare when both of them are working? As I mentioned I am keen to work and have had some interest but worried about ensuring kids have good care afterschool until we return from work?

Also, as your kids are the same age as mine the big question is how did they settle in, so far mine are quite keen??


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

SusanHunter08 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for replying, the £ sign was habit! its 48000AEd per month apologies for the confusion.
> 
> Some people have recommended an apartment rather than a villa? Not sure where in Abudhabi but a friend suggested Dubai marina would be quite close, not sure if that is a family environment?? again any advise would be appreciated!



Susan, if you look at the schools' websites, you can get costs of fees from there. If you look at Dubai Property Real Estate ? Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. you can get a good idea of rental costs. I can't really advise on travelling to Abu Dhabi, just to say it would be a very long commute due to traffic. The schools I mentioned in my previous posts would all be accessible from the Marina.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

SusanHunter08 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for replying, the £ sign was habit! its 48000AEd per month apologies for the confusion.
> 
> Some people have recommended an apartment rather than a villa? Not sure where in Abudhabi but a friend suggested Dubai marina would be quite close, not sure if that is a family environment?? again any advise would be appreciated!


The travel from Dubai to AD each day can take between 45 min- 1 1/2 hours ( longer if there has been an accident). The time taken will depend on where you are leaving from in Dubai, and how far into AD you have to travel.
The closest areas in Dubai ( for housing)...if you are planning to travel will be:

1. Discovery Gardens ( next to Ibn Battuta Mall) - Jebel Ali
There are studio, 1 and 2 bed apartments. ( may be limited 2 beds available)

2. The Gardens ( next to Ibn Battuta) - Jebel Ali
Ther are studio, 1, 2 and 3 bed apartments. I believe there is a waiting list about 2 years long at this stage ( the only 3 beds I know in the Gardens, all belong to a company..so not sure about them ever coming up for rent)

3. The Garden View Villas ( next to Ibn Battuta Mall)- Jebel Ali
These are villas. Again- I believe they are full- with a waiting list, though more villas are being constructed there currently.

4. The Greens Community ( closest housing on way out of Dubai- heading to AD)
There are villas and apartments available - not cheap though


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

SusanHunter08 said:


> Hi Flossie
> 
> Thanks for replying, I appreciate your honesty. Can you provide any advice on how couples manage childcare when both of them are working? As I mentioned I am keen to work and have had some interest but worried about ensuring kids have good care afterschool until we return from work?
> 
> Also, as your kids are the same age as mine the big question is how did they settle in, so far mine are quite keen??



Well, if they're keen, that's half the battle. My 11 year old really hit the ground running. Loved it from the start. She was the one I thought would have the most problems. Still went through a very homesick stage at about 3 months, but she knows we're not here forever and she talks to her cousins and friends on MSN alot, so she's fine.

My other one, well, it was a bit of a nightmare, to be honest. But eventually he settled and once he was okay, so was I. It took a good 7 to 10 months, though. We went home for the summer and I thought that might be a big step backwards but it wasn't. I think they both realised that cousins and friends will still be there when we get back and it was reassuring to them that they could pick up relationships where they left them. Also, as my son was so young, he probably has more friends here than he did in Australia. It also depends on their personalities. He's a very very shy boy, so that didn't help.

In regards to childcare, it's not easy. There is not the after school day care etc available here that there is in Australia, for example. Because of this and school holidays, I've opted not to work as part time work isn't as available here either. Alot of people hire maids to look after their children. I guess you'd have to really trust them for that as they are not qualified childcare workers. Perhaps once you've settled you could ask one of the other mother's at school? 

Someone asked the same question on another thread today. Perhaps have a read throught todays posts and see what they said? 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SusanHunter08 (Oct 4, 2008)

flossie said:


> Well, if they're keen, that's half the battle. My 11 year old really hit the ground running. Loved it from the start. She was the one I thought would have the most problems. Still went through a very homesick stage at about 3 months, but she knows we're not here forever and she talks to her cousins and friends on MSN alot, so she's fine.
> 
> My other one, well, it was a bit of a nightmare, to be honest. But eventually he settled and once he was okay, so was I. It took a good 7 to 10 months, though. We went home for the summer and I thought that might be a big step backwards but it wasn't. I think they both realised that cousins and friends will still be there when we get back and it was reassuring to them that they could pick up relationships where they left them. Also, as my son was so young, he probably has more friends here than he did in Australia. It also depends on their personalities. He's a very very shy boy, so that didn't help.
> 
> ...


Thanks Flossie. Your advice is appreciated!

Susan


----------



## SusanHunter08 (Oct 4, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> The travel from Dubai to AD each day can take between 45 min- 1 1/2 hours ( longer if there has been an accident). The time taken will depend on where you are leaving from in Dubai, and how far into AD you have to travel.
> The closest areas in Dubai ( for housing)...if you are planning to travel will be:
> 
> 1. Discovery Gardens ( next to Ibn Battuta Mall) - Jebel Ali
> ...



Thanks for this, just so much to think about.

Susan


----------

